# Bank maximum payout amounts?



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

We got some unexpected practical problems in startup of the business )

Is it normal bank branches don't pay out more than same as at ATMs (=50 000p) if not warning them days in advance?
(BPI bank branch.) 
They said to go Region office! - That's around 200 km times two to go...


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

I knew that was the case for withdrawing USD, but not Pesos. I wonder if that is just because of COVID? I bank with BDO, not sure if it’s any different.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> We got some unexpected practical problems in startup of the business )
> 
> Is it normal bank branches don't pay out more than same as at ATMs (=50 000p) if not warning them days in advance?
> (BPI bank branch.)
> They said to go Region office! - That's around 200 km times two to go...


Don't expect it to be like the western countries. Our local PNB where we hold an account we can draw 50k per day in one lump, I think we can still get 50k from other ATMs but usually 10k at a time. My HSBC account I have a daily limit of 250k. In branch (PNB) we can draw 50k without authorisation and with authorisation unlimited, obviously taking into account the amount of money on hand. It would be polite to give notice of very large amounts or take a managers cheque.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree Gary it is polite to give notice for large amounts, even in Oz if I am going to withdraw large cash amounts, like AU 30 to 50K I give 1 to 2 days notice with a phone call. Here with BDO the better half often draws 1 or 200 K with no problem over the years but if we needed say 500K Ben would advise the bank prior.

A little like going to the milk bar and trying to buy all their milk, there is nothing left for the regular customers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I deal with HSBC. Their daily ATM limit is 100k max 40 k per transaction so you need to put the card in 3 times. I have taken 200k cash from the teller's many times no problem. My problem with them is they only have branches in Maniola, Cebu and Davao and no ATMs outside of those cities either.

Just a reminder with Xmas coming, you should stock up on cash as the ATM's do not get serviced and banks may have issues in logistocs and staffing.

Same for Holy week, leading up to Easter.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My HSBC account is in Manila, there are 4-5 brancbes there, the bank to bank transfer was initially 250k but I had it increased to 800k when we brought the Wildtrak.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree Rick, HSBC is the way to go if you live in a big city. BDO seems to work for us,,,,,,,, finally, apart from the tellers asking Ben why he always draws such large amounts, mind your own business and do your job is his reply. Tsismis.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Although there aren't many HSBC branches my debit card works in most ATMs as it's affiliated with banknet. I've visited my branch in Makati exactly twice in the past year which is two times More than my UK branch in the last 15 years


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I wonder Lunkan, the dude that professes to know every thing about the Filipino people, their company laws, their republican laws, their arcade laws and unwritten views, knowing how to or not to trust them, cannot run a bank account in PH. Obviously the first port of call when you are shifting funds and setting up a business.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

You who get out biger amounts than ATM level without telling in advance - have any of you got it elsewhere than in cities?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I wonder Lunkan, the dude that professes to know every thing about the Filipino people, their company laws, their republican laws, their arcade laws and unwritten views, knowing how to or not to trust them, cannot run a bank account in PH.


 Now you are talking bullsh*t again. I remind you of you have been WRONG several times... 



bigpearl said:


> Obviously the first port of call when you are shifting funds and setting up a business.


 Yes - but I'm NOT THERE so I have to try to get it done by a tribe person, who Filipinos look down at  although he has much more important positiion int the local society than most Filipinos...

He has managed to get bank acount but we hesitate to put in much money if not geting them out other than in small portions...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

What a lot of questions the bank had to let us deposit only 80 000 pesos!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I deal with HSBC. Their daily ATM limit is 100k max 40 k per transaction so you need to put the card in 3 times. I have taken 200k cash from the teller's many times no problem. My problem with them is they only have branches in Maniola, Cebu and Davao and no ATMs outside of those cities either.
> 
> Just a reminder with Xmas coming, you should stock up on cash as the ATM's do not get serviced and banks may have issues in logistocs and staffing.
> 
> Same for Holy week, leading up to Easter.


I don't even dare use those ATM machines anymore, they are the old style in our region and they take in the card, it gets damaged or never comes out. Before I left the US we had ATM machines where you just swipe your card it doesn't have to be drawn into the machine.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Agree Rick, HSBC is the way to go if you live in a big city. BDO seems to work for us,,,,,,,, finally, apart from the tellers asking Ben why he always draws such large amounts, mind your own business and do your job is his reply. Tsismis.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Anytime I am faced with the Filipino propensity to ask these sorts of questions, I just smile and say you don't need to know.

Repeat as necessary. Sometimes 6 or more times in a row. Just keep smiling.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

"You who get out biger amounts than ATM level without telling in advance - have any of you got it elsewhere than in cities?"

Yes regularly! The safe is filling up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I don't even dare use those ATM machines anymore, they are the old style in our region and they take in the card, it gets damaged or never comes out. Before I left the US we had ATM machines where you just swipe your card it doesn't have to be drawn into the machine.


Not been to the states for quite some time but I did love the drive through banks to get cash.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Now you are talking bullsh*t again. I remind you of you have been WRONG several times...
> 
> Yes - but I'm NOT THERE so I have to try to get it done by a tribe person, who Filipinos look down at  although he has much more important positiion int the local society than most Filipinos...
> 
> He has managed to get bank acount but we hesitate to put in much money if not geting them out other than in small portions...


Maybe yes and maybe no but I am not the businessman talking to a bunch of expats on this and possibly other sites to sort out his banking problems! Woe to the management of this hypothetical business venture and all that will undoubtedly follow.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> What a lot of questions the bank had to let us deposit only 80 000 pesos!!!


Pay peanuts and you get monkeys, an astute businessman such as yourself would have been here with boots on the ground or delayed. Every month I transfer AU 10 to 20K (PHP 350 to 700K) to put in the safe to fund my bullsh*t as you call it and I/we have no complaints thank you very much. My B/S seems to be working better than yours.

Heads up mate, get your hands dirty or wait until you can. Or as my dear old dad,,,, and others told me as a now confirmed B/S artist, don't try to teach your grandmother how to suck eggs.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> What a lot of questions the bank had to let us deposit only 80 000 pesos!!!


My account has a restriction that I cannot deposit peso or convert peso to another currency. It was a one year limit initially that I have never bothered to have lifted since I cannot imagine needing to convert peso to USD or ever getting enough peso to have to deposit any. (perhaps if I sold my car..)


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Woe to the management of this *hypothetical* business venture and all that will undoubtedly follow.


 More bullsh*t from you.. 
*This business is started allready...*

Btw I started my first *registered* business in highschool allready, and have started more businesses since, among them one with as most 115 employees... So why would this one be hypothetical...?! So *you statement make no sence*. That's not the first time... 


bigpearl said:


> Pay peanuts and you get monkeys


 From what I told I thouught the reason for this was obvious - but it wasn't for you - which isn't suprising... 

The reason for sending a small amoount *first *are 
/Simply depening of such money transfer he could recieve has a max of 15 000 SEK = A bit over 80 000 pesos. 
/I have told my business partner has rather much land but no money - which is rather common in Phils, which you don't seem to have noticed in your narrowminded brain... So I did send him some money *to get a bank acount*, some other stuff and to detailed check some prospects, which is rather much work so he will hire at least one to asist him.* After* this proper prospects research, we will decide which we will chose to start with, and I get to know how much money I need to send to get the chosen alternative done all the way to we start geting income, so I need to send money *one* time more...
What BS will you answer to this? 


bigpearl said:


> Every month I transfer AU 10 to 20K (PHP 350 to 700K) to put in the safe to fund my bullsh*t as you call it and I/we have no complaints thank you very much. My B/S seems to be working better than yours.


 What a *stupid* comment! 
*Of course* it isn't that being your BS, it's *of course* your BS conclusions and coments...


bigpearl said:


> Or as my dear old dad,,,, and others told me as a now confirmed B/S artist, don't try to teach your grandmother how to suck eggs.


 "Funny" coming from the BS king! 


bigpearl said:


> Cheers, Steve.


 I start wondering if your several stupid BS posts depend of you have Cheers to much... 

I remind you it's* proven* in an other topic you don't know what you are talking about, *your claim there is extreemly wrong*. Isn't it time you admit that...?


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> My account has a restriction that I cannot deposit peso or convert peso to another currency.


Isn't that all HSBC accounts, you can't even convert currency from your foreign HSBC account into your peso HSBC account unless you send them a message first to request it.



Manitoba said:


> I cannot imagine needing to convert peso to USD


If you have peso and foriegn accounts linked, you can take advantage of exchange rate fluctuations.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My Philippines HSBC account is in sterling and is linked to my UK HSBC account so any transfer is drag and drop. HSBC has a transfer limit of £10k per transaction, nothing stopping multiple transfers. I assume it's all about money laundering. Using my ATM card obviously draws in pesos, similarly transferring to my PNB account is also automatically in pesos. As I understand it you can't transfer pesos out of the country so need to convert to US dollars first.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> My Philippines HSBC account is in sterling and is linked to my UK HSBC account so any transfer is drag and drop.


You didn't get an HSBC peso account along with your sterling account?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan I wish you luck with your bank and your business ventures and can only offer an opinion which would be that you are better off focusing on your ventures and problems instead of wasting your energies on an expat site that seems to offer no answers from members that you want to hear.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> You didn't get an HSBC peso account along with your sterling account?


No, having a stirling account allows me to choose when to exchange by sending to my PNB working account. Also it means I can send money in the other direction should I need to whereas I wouldn't be allowed to if in pesos.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I can only offer an opinion





bigpearl said:


> ! Woe to the management of this *hypothetical *business venture


 That's not an opinion, that's BS...
And that's not the first time you write BS about me . You did it several times in an other topic even after you were proven wrong...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What ever, as said I wish you luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

